
Facebook turns 5 -- but can it survive? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/02/04/facebook.anniversary/index.html
======
jacquesm
[http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/facebook.c...](http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/facebook.com)

I think they'll do just fine.

